

Atlassian loses a lot of people's JIRA data - gouranga
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/05/09/atlassian_cloud_storage_outage/

======
DigitalSea
Lol. Cloud computing is the future eh?

~~~
byoung2
People who don't have data in the cloud also lose data, though probably not as
publicly.

